# Universal animal  test



## billyc (Jan 4, 2005)

Gentlemen,

I was talking to some people about using finaplix for a cutter. The response I got was that I need to take a test boost with finaplix.  Someone suggested to take test p with it. A friend of mine that has used finaplix before said that he took universal animal test with it and he said that it worked fine.  My question is would you use universal animal test with finaplix?  thanks again

Billy C.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm assuming Universal Animal Test is a brand name. It doesn't matter what test you use with tren as long as you use test. If the test youi are referring to is tried and proven, go with it.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 5, 2005)

the Universal Animal Test that he is speaking about i believe is the Animal Test from the Company Universal basically a bodybuilding supplement.

here's the Advertisement:

Only Animal Test is a complete, all-in-one test product that has been specially tweaked for maximum oral bioavailability.

Each "pack" is made up of four components, the centerpiece being a complex of all three 1-Test analogues:

    * 1-Test THP Ether
    * 1-Test Undecanoate
    * 1-Test Base

But it doesn't end there. For good measure, we’ve thrown in 1,4 Andro, another powerful, cutting-edge hormone which works alongside 1-Test to make Animal Test as powerful as it is.

And Animal Test is plenty powerful. But all the hormones in the world are worthless unless they can be absorbed. And since these hormones aren’t cheap, you want them to work. To help prevent their destruction in the stomach and in the liver, and to maximize the oral bioavailability, Animal Test has incorporated three technologies:

   1. special acid buffers have been included
      in rapidly dissolving capsules to help create the proper PH environment in the gut;

   2. a unique lipid softgel has been included
      to help aid in the absorption of the hormones primarily through the lymphatic system;

   3. and lastly, all the hormones have been placed
      in unique lipid-dense capsules to help increase final uptake and utilization.

****If i'm wrong let us know so we can give you the right answer, but i believe this is what your talking about.  ******


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 5, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what test you use with tren as long as you use test.



I somwhat disagree DR although i agree that test should be a base to a cycle.  The reason why is disagree is because of the following excerpt:

In doses of 50-100 mg daily, trenbolone acetate can be used just fine by itself and quite favorably. In fact for people starting out, not too concerned with the side-effects and looking solely for a quality increase in lean muscle, small doses of fina (50mg/day injectable) would be very suitable

There is little or no need to stack secondary drugs with fina. It does not aromatize. There is some concern as to fina being progestagenic, so you should you opt to stack it with an aromatizable compound it may worsen potential gynocomastia so adding winstrol or Nolvadex, or even both to such a stack may be wise. But in itself or in a non-aromatizing stack this is not necessary.


----------



## tee (Jan 5, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I somwhat disagree DR although i agree that test should be a base to a cycle.  The reason why is disagree is because of the following excerpt:
> 
> In doses of 50-100 mg daily, trenbolone acetate can be used just fine by itself and quite favorably. In fact for people starting out, not too concerned with the side-effects and looking solely for a quality increase in lean muscle, small doses of fina (50mg/day injectable) would be very suitable
> 
> There is little or no need to stack secondary drugs with fina. It does not aromatize. There is some concern as to fina being progestagenic, so you should you opt to stack it with an aromatizable compound it may worsen potential gynocomastia so adding winstrol or Nolvadex, or even both to such a stack may be wise. But in itself or in a non-aromatizing stack this is not necessary.



Of course tren will work by itself. The side effects of not using testosterone with it though is limp dick syndrome that lasts quite a long time. I tried a trenbolone only cycle of 75mg EOD for 6 weeks just to see what would happen. I got pretty cut up, but my dick didnt work right for about 8 months. If that side is something you can live with, then go for it.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Of course tren will work by itself. The side effects of not using testosterone with it though is limp dick syndrome that lasts quite a long time. I tried a trenbolone only cycle of 75mg EOD for 6 weeks just to see what would happen. I got pretty cut up, but my dick didnt work right for about 8 months. If that side is something you can live with, then go for it.



How did you manage? lol.  I was just saying that it can be used by itself based off of billyc only having the universal animal test which is a far cry from the "Real" Testosterone.


----------



## tee (Jan 5, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> How did you manage? lol.  I was just saying that it can be used by itself based off of billyc only having the universal animal test which is a far cry from the "Real" Testosterone.




I agree that it can be used by itself, but I sure as hell wouldnt put myself through that shit ever again!   IMO, get real testosterone and use it as a base for your cycles.


----------



## billyc (Jan 5, 2005)

oracle, that is exaclty what i read when I purchased the universal animal test. I am worried about the limp dick thing....can't have that happen. Do you think that the animal test will do the job of reducing the side effects? I know where tee stands, so I won't ask him.  THanks guys for your responses.  Tee thanks for letting me know about that.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 5, 2005)

billyc said:
			
		

> oracle, that is exaclty what i read when I purchased the universal animal test. I am worried about the limp dick thing....can't have that happen. Do you think that the animal test will do the job of reducing the side effects? I know where tee stands, so I won't ask him.  THanks guys for your responses.  Tee thanks for letting me know about that.


I know this isn't what you want to hear, but there is NO over the counter product that will perform the way real steroids do. Get some real test. If you can get fina, you can get test.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 5, 2005)

i personally wouldn't run it with the Animal Test as my Testosterone.  It's just a weaker version of Primobolan.  Don't get me wrong your gonna see some results but not like if you combined it with an actual ester like cypionate or enanthate.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 5, 2005)

never ever run a prohormone with real steroids and rely on them for anything other than lightening your pocket. tren shuts you down very hard and i like the way they say that if you dont mind the side affects 50-75mg ed will work fine.  if they told you that your dick wouldnt work right for many months i dont think people would be so willing to run it by itself  LOL


----------



## billyc (Jan 5, 2005)

Time to return some shit then I quess. thanks guys for the info. I can get test prop but I am not sure how to run it with the fina.  Can you guys give me an idea of how to run both the fina and test prop together.  Tee said that you can inject both with one shot, is that true?  thanks again.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 5, 2005)

billyc said:
			
		

> Time to return some shit then I quess. thanks guys for the info. I can get test prop but I am not sure how to run it with the fina.  Can you guys give me an idea of how to run both the fina and test prop together.  Tee said that you can inject both with one shot, is that true?  thanks again.



I've read articles that say an ideal range to run it is 6-8 weeks and no more since their fast acting.  This is what i would do based on my research 75mg of Fina ED and 100mg of Prop EOD up to 8 weeks.


----------



## billyc (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks man


----------

